

JQuery plugin to create rich animations ( works on iPhone ) - titel
http://www.spritely.net/gallery/
Spritely is a jQuery plugin for creating animations in pure HTML and JavaScript ( therefore no Flash plugin is required ).<p>Resulting animations also work on iPhone.
======
ashleytowers
This is the kind of thing that Adobe should be working on. Tools and libraries
for a post Flash world.

------
taitems
This is the most frustrating website I have visited in the last year. If I
click on a link (or anywhere) I don't want to have it obscured by a fluttering
bird!

------
nkh
I don't know if CPUs can support it, or if there are enough events. But,
somebody, please, hack together DuckHunt. It would be awesome to play on an
iPad.

~~~
thwarted
So you're thinking that you'd use a finger-gun for that? Maybe mount some kind
of wii-mote or lightpen on your index finger?

------
benologist
Nice, except it maxes out a full core for me. Reminds me of one of those
arguments against Flash... something to do with performance...

------
gabrielroth
This looks cool with the Hacker News Chrome plugin ... the blackbirds are
flying over HN as I type this.

